# Stovejack installer?.



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

So I dont wanna ruin my shelter by trying to install a stove jack myself and so I'm looking for someone localish who can do it RIGHT and not charge an arm and a leg...

Closer to roosevelt would be amazing, near American fork would be a good runner ip


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.wspackstation.com

Not sure if he would do it or how much if he will, but I've been happy with everything he has done for me. He is in Cedar Fort.


----------

